# UKBA Request More Documents



## thisistheworm (Aug 2, 2012)

I applied for a Spousal Visa. I am super nervous that they are going to deny my visa. My time line is July 5th I applied on line so im under old rules. July 10th my documents reached UKBA office in NY. THey opened my documents July 16th, and I upgraded on July 27th to priority. They emailed me two days later saying that they needed more documents. I sent them two binders worth of stuff.
Divorcee Decree
Change of Name Deed Poll
6 months bank statements from me and my wife
6 month bank statements from my wife's parents
and a bank book and savings from my wife's parents 
My wife's mortgage which is in her married name
passport photo
my wage slips
photos
emails
plane tickets
certified copy of my wife's pasport as well as my original passport
letters from my boss 
Letters from my wife's parents saying they will financially support us (they are retired and get pensions and own their own house which we sent their mortgage statement also)


They are asking for clarification because my wife's mortgage is under her old name but we sent the change of name form, they also want my wage slips which i have already supplied, they asked for information about my wife's finances..... she doesnt work because she has a special needs child.
she gets Child Maintence
child tax
carers allowance
Disability living allowance for her 12 year old son
and CSA money from her ex husband
all in all she gets £377 a week £1500 a month and £18000 a year.

we dont have savings as it cost me $6,000 for a fiance visa and lawyer and now a spousal visa and lawyer and visiting her 6 times in the past two years. I am nervous and wondering if anyone knows why they asked for more info and do they normally do that? Are my chances good of being denied or granted my visa? We have been together for two years and got married in UK with a fiance VIsa March 31st. Please anyone shed some light on this situation please!!! thank you - Judy


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Have you asked your lawyer?


----------



## thisistheworm (Aug 2, 2012)

yes we but we emailed them and got no answer!


----------

